# please ID this fish



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello guys,

Please ID this Cichlid for me.
also I know its a female because I saw her laying eggs and brooding them but I dont think they will hatch as I dont have a male for her.
I would like to find her a male.

thank you


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

It looks like an OB peacock or OB Hap Ahli.

Any male in your tank can mate with her so you could end up with hybrid babies if any survive.
--
Paul


----------



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you Paul
I have been looking for an OB Peacock adult male for a while .. BIG Als here doesnt have them maybe a member here can sell me one.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I suggest you visit Mike at Finatics for all your cichlid needs. No one in Ontario has a better selection of top quality cichlids.

Last time I was there he had some beautiful yellow and blue OB males.
--
Paul


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

He also had the best ob's i've seen in a while there, let me look for a pic of mine


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Great looking ob @Spicoli....


----------



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks guys I got similar looking Peacock from Finatics.

Also I got some fish from my friend and he wasnt aware of what kind is it.
I think its a blue dolphin but it would be great help if someone can ID this one for me please.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like BD's to me as well.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello,
Could anyone tell me if this is a Flowerhorn Cichlid?

I bought an aquarium today and the guy delivered the fish in a pail and I was totally unaware that he was going to do this. He said if I didn't want it, he was going to put it in the lake and I said that was illegal and I felt bad and took the fish.

I have it housed by itself in a 24 gallon tank.

Question 1: Is this is a Flowerhorn Cichlid?
Question 2: What do I feed it?
Question 3: It looks too "white" to me, is it sick?
Question 4: Does anyone want It?


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks either like a low grade flowerhorn or a very young flowerhorn,how big is the fish? 

I would have told the guy, that I would report him to the authorities. Individuals who release fish into our local lakes and rivers are irresponsible sh*t heads IMO. 

Excuse my language, but it really pisses me off, that he would actually say that straight up to you. Applauds you, for being a responsible person


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes good for you for taking the fish in. If you don't want it you can always take it to your local fish store for a credit. 

It could be that colour because it's stressed. Mist fish will wash out when they're stressed. You can feed it any community flakes or pellets or you can buy Flowerhorn specific food. Most of the Asian fish stores sell it it and so dies Big Al's. 
--
Paul


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

He is about 6" long and his colour is starting to get better...

I'm going to keep him until I can find a more suitable home for him. I actually like the fish, but I have other plans for that tank. That tank is supposed to house live plants and cardinal tetras and I had just set it up less than 2 weeks ago...

btw, Y2KGT this morning I bought some flakes and dry tubifex worms and he won't eat either one. He looks ok and is swimming around checking out his environment. I contacted the guy that "dropped" the fish on me and asked him what he was feeding it and I'll see if he responds.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

He's available for free here...

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89225


----------

